# Someone buy my combo



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Got a fly combo been trying to sell forever now. It is a redfly 2 8wt reel, 4pc 8wt rod by st croix triumph edition. Loaded with backing, wf line and 3 new packs of tippet. 250.00 value I am selling for 175.00 obo. 

THIS HAS NOT BEEN USED< IT IS BRAND NEW...

anyone need a backup or a good beginner combo. LEt me know need the cash


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

can u post pics. im interested


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

*pics*

pics are in my thread of yard sale.............last one 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/yard-sale-48967/


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

*price drop*

Dropped to 150.oo someone needs this I know? A good starting, or backup, or even everyday...


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

*price*

130.00 price drop


----------



## brewass (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll buy it. How close to gulf shores are ya?


----------

